# Hi from Canada



## Monk (Nov 11, 2007)

I was born and raised in Billericay Essex, as a kid we used to go on holiday to Wales mainly but did venture up to Norfolk, Yorkshire and the Lake district. I have the very best memories of "Wild Camping" in the late 60's and very early 70's. Its a long way home from Sask. Canada but I will be joining you folk off and on I hope.
~Monk~


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 11, 2007)

hi monk, nice to have you aboard


----------



## GUITARMAN (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome !!


----------



## potjoe (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi there nice of you,bet its colder there than the UK?.regards john


----------



## Monk (Nov 11, 2007)

I live in the middle of the prairies and it usually gets cold here in the winter, right now (Nov.11) it is +5'c and breezy yesterday it was +12, It often dips to -30 or colder in the winter. We have been coming home to the UK in Feb.March normaly, There isn't so many tourists then and compared to the temps here it nice out. 
~Monk~


----------

